# Blue Chips



## deelady (Oct 19, 2008)

My FAVORITE Appetizer from a near by chain restaurant...these things are addicting!!



Bleu Chips 

2 medium Idaho potatoes, unpeeled, sliced 1/16 inch 
Canola oil as needed for deep frying 
1/8 teaspoon sea salt 
Sea salt, as needed 
8 ounces Bleu Sauce (recipe follows) 
1/4 cup Gorgonzola cheese crumbles 
1/4 cup cooked, crumbled applewood-smoked bacon 
1 teaspoon fresh chopped parsley (optional) 

Bleu Sauce

2 tablespoons canola oil 
2 tablespoons all-purpose flour 
1/8 teaspoon salt 
White pepper 
1 cup whole milk 
5 tablespoons Bleu cheese crumbles

Bleu Chips

Prepare potato chips: Soak potato slices in ice water 30 minutes; drain well; pat dry with paper towels. In deep fryer, fry in 350F oil until golden brown and crisp, 2 to 3 minutes. 
Drain potato chips on paper towels, lightly sprinkle with sea salt. Cool to room temperature, about 30 minutes. Once completely cooled, chips may be stored covered at room temperature up to 2 days, but they will be best served immediately. 

Portion: Mound 1 1/2 ounces potato chips on plate. Ladle 2 ounces warm Bleu Sauce over chips. Top with 1 tablespoon each of Gorgonzola and bacon. Place on bottom shelf of melter or broiler to soften cheese crumbles until they begin to bubble, being careful not to burn chips. If desired, sprinkle with 
1/4 teaspoon parsley. Serve immediately. 

Bleu Sauce

Combine oil, flour, salt and white pepper in small saucepan; cook over medium heat until mixture is blonde in color, 1 to 2 minutes. Slowly whisk in milk, stirring well to prevent lumps. Stir constantly until mixture comes to boil, 1 to 2 minutes. Remove from heat. 
In small bowl, use fork to mash Bleu cheese crumbles into paste. Whisk into sauce, stirring to combine. Reserve warm. (Or, sauce may be reserved refrigerated up to 2 days. Reheat over low heat, stirring, before service. Do not microwave.)


----------



## JohnL (Oct 19, 2008)

Wow,
Those sound great!
Hmmmm, a cold beer, a plate of blue chips, Monday night football, locking the door so you don't have to share, PRICELESS!!!


----------



## deelady (Oct 19, 2008)

Actually the place I get them is a Sports Bar/ restaurant! And you come very close to fighting for the last chip!!


----------



## Maverick2272 (Oct 19, 2008)

They do sound good, I love Gargonzola and Bleu cheese and anything with them in it!
Thanks for the recipe!


----------



## deelady (Oct 20, 2008)

its one of those things that sounds like it might be too rich but its not at all, the flavors meld so nicely together!


----------

